# Things To Be Grateful For During This Dastardly Pandemic



## Ruthanne (Sep 13, 2020)

I need to look for things to be grateful for to combat all the negativity right now.

I am grateful I live alone and don't have a roommate I have to worry about bringing home the pandemic to me.

I'm grateful I have enough food, my bills are paid, I have a car, I have an income.

Are you grateful about anything now?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 13, 2020)

Same as you, plus home delivery, curbside pickup, TV, books and pets.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 13, 2020)

I'm glad that I don't go out into the world to work every day and very thankful for those that do.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 13, 2020)

I'm also thankful that I'm old and don't have to worry about commuting by public transport or be stuck in an office with x number of other possible carriers.
Those who have to look after grandchildren out of school hours must be constantly worrying about the virus being brought into their homes.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 13, 2020)

That both my husband and I have remained Covid-19 free.  

I am thankful that I found Senior Forums at a time when I was quite lonely and unsure of my health.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 13, 2020)

I'm always thankful I'm not homeless.  There but for the grace of god (the universe, whatever the reason) go I.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 13, 2020)

I'm grateful I have two wonderful friends who generously offered in April to take me anywhere I needed to go because they knew I don't drive
Thora who lives 1 floor above me, almost every Fri we go grocery shopping at local store,Tops.As she told me months ago'its nice to have company'
Mary,who lives 3 floors above me,we go on 'weekly road trips' ,we laugh alot
I'm in good health can continue going on my daily walks to get some exercise,fresh air
I'm grateful whoever invented 'Zoom' I can see my brother&his family every Sun,it boosts my spirits


----------



## Autumn (Sep 13, 2020)

My husband passed away in March, at the beginning of the pandemic.  I was worried about being able to continue to live independently because I'm legally blind and mobility impaired. I'm so grateful that I have amazing neighbors who immediately started helping me without being asked.  They get my mail, bring in my packages, take out my trash and offer a helping hand with the little tasks (like changing light bulbs) that I never thought about before.

I'm grateful for all the people who continue to offer delivery services, so that I can buy groceries, send out my laundry and such  I'm grateful for Instacart, which will send a personal shopper to buy me everything from wine to kitty litter.I'm grateful for Amazon, which lets me buy many of the basic necessities of life online.

I'm grateful for my sister, who seems to know exactly what's needed in any situation and goes ahead and does it.

I'm very grateful for software called ZoomText, a magnifier/reader which allows me to use a computer.

Wow!  I'm grateful that you started this post @Ruthanne -  once I got started, my gratitude list got longer and longer!  You've made my day!


----------



## StarSong (Sep 13, 2020)

In addition to much of what has been said by others: 

I'm grateful that my husband and I get along easily, and that we both also like our own company. That our house is large and paid for, that our neighborhood is flat, safe, quiet and conducive to walking. That our neighbors are friendly and kind. 

I'm grateful that my three children live nearby, all are in good marriages with people we love, and all have either remained employed throughout or regained their jobs. 

I'm grateful for Zoom, public library e-books, and other electronic means of staying in contact with the world. 

I'm grateful for Senior Forums.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 13, 2020)

I’m glad this thread was started too!  Expressing gratitude is such a positive, healthful thing!

I am grateful my children and grandchildren have remained free of COVID ...  I’m grateful for the rental home I live in (privacy)... grateful for increased freedom of movement to my back and ability to enjoy dancing again...  grateful for God’s live and forgiveness

and I’m grateful 2020 is winding down.  I think this is one New Years I will be celebrating ‘like its 1999’


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 13, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I need to look for things to be grateful for to combat all the negativity right now.
> 
> I am grateful I live alone and don't have a roommate I have to worry about bringing home the pandemic to me.
> 
> ...


One thing I have always been grateful for is my good health.


----------



## twinkles (Sep 13, 2020)

i am greatful that i have a roof over my head and food to eat----i am greatful for my health(rusty here and there but i can still get arround


----------



## Treacle (Sep 13, 2020)

I don't have grandparents, I don't have parents and I don't have children but what occurs to me about being grateful is having this site. I've looked at a number of posts and we can express ourselves, we can ask for help and advice and ideas, we can use posts to improve, we can share others experiences, we can keep up to date with what's happening with others in the world, we can learn and we can laugh . I could go on and on and sometimes my o/h says I do, but there is so much wealth of knowledge and experience here for which I am grateful and this is how *I* *really feel.  *That is what I am grateful for, having a place to be me. Hope that's not too snowflake for some.   ☺


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 13, 2020)

I am grateful that having had the virus, I am alive and that my son has avoided contracting it.  He's a type O blood and they contend that with that type, one is safe.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 13, 2020)

I'm grateful my house has not exploded in a wild fire.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 13, 2020)

Thanks to all for the posts of gratefulness.  You have given me even more to be grateful for.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 13, 2020)

I'm also grateful I divorced two of my husbands.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 13, 2020)

I am grateful, too, for having grocery delivery, my 2 pets healthy, a roof over my head, lots of good memories of days gone by.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 13, 2020)

What a truly wonderful thread everyone. I thank you Ruth!
I really needed it this afternoon, as I woke up really blue and began to count my many blessings again with my morning prayers. While I was doing that, I asked Alexa Echo to play this on my music system (how I love that thing).
I know everyone here remembers this beautiful song.....





I think the one major blessing for me, is that I have been loved and cherished by someone every day of my long life.
To love and be loved is the greatest gift of all.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 13, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> What a truly wonderful thread everyone. I thank you Ruth!
> I really needed it this afternoon, as I woke up really blue and began to count my many blessings again with my morning prayers. While I was doing that, I asked Alexa Echo to play this on my music system (how I love that thing).
> I know everyone here remembers this beautiful song.....


I'd forgotten this song.  Bing did have a soothing voice.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> I'm also grateful I divorced two of my husbands.


you divorced 2 of your husbands during the pandemic ? ...wow!!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2020)

I'm grateful that we're not in the horrible lockdown any more!  ( although Boris has instigated a new 6 people only rule , but it doesn't affect me)



I'm grateful I have a house and garden and not stuck in a high rise with children, especially during the lockdown months when we had 90 +  temps.

I'm grateful to have enough space to be able to bulk buy so I don't have to mix with strangers too much in the stores.


I'm grateful for Zoom to be able to keep in touch with family, friends  and my doctors appointments..

I'm grateful for online shopping

I'm grateful for my garden where I spend a lot of of time ..

I'm grateful for my husband who has been doing a lot of D-I-Y around here during his furloughed time off 

I'm grateful for my phone and camera which I take everywhere with me to photograph my pretty surroundings..


I'm grateful to @Matrix  and @SeaBreeze  for providing this forum so I can have so many friends in one place...


----------



## P A Tracy (Sep 14, 2020)

Much of what has already been said. It does help to take time to be grateful in times like this.
I and thankful that being home (except for getting necessities) has not bothered me. I know it is more difficult for some.
We are all in this together even though we must stay apart.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 14, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> What a truly wonderful thread everyone. I thank you Ruth!
> I really needed it this afternoon, as I woke up really blue and began to count my many blessings again with my morning prayers. While I was doing that, I asked Alexa Echo to play this on my music system (how I love that thing).
> I know everyone here remembers this beautiful song.....
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm very happy that my dog loves me unconditionally and I her, too, another thing to be grateful for!


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 14, 2020)

My husband is allergic to dogs, as in his throat closes up.  Since he's fond of breathing I don't have a dog.  I miss them.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 14, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, I'm very happy that my dog loves me unconditionally and I her, too, another thing to be grateful for!


Aack!  My dog. Of course I'm grateful for my sweet little guy. (Please don't tell him that I overlooked him in my earlier post!)


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 15, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Aack!  My dog. Of course I'm grateful for my sweet little guy. (Please don't tell him that I overlooked him in my earlier post!)
> 
> View attachment 122554


What an adorable boy he is!! Give him a neck snuggle from me please.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 15, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> What an adorable boy he is!! Give him a neck snuggle from me please.


I will!  He's on doggie Xanax because he get so anxious when we have to leave him, but otherwise he's an absolute peach!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 15, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I will!  He's on doggie Xanax because he get so anxious when we have to leave him, but otherwise he's an absolute peach!


Bless his paws!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 15, 2020)

Ruthanne...were you reading my mind? I was going to post a similar thread (What Are You Thankful For Today) but haven't been on the forum in a couple of days. I'm grateful that my family members and I are doing well, for the love of them and my friends. I'm grateful for my eyesight, for the ability to live comfortably and for the little things that bring me joy.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 16, 2020)

Pretty much the same as everyone else has been writing.  I'm grateful for my (generally) good health, my family and friends, my comfortable home, Netflix, etc., and all the other recreational items I either have or can easily get.  As I said to a friend recently, if we are in prison, this is a pretty luxurious prison to be in!


----------



## Irwin (Sep 16, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Aack!  My dog. Of course I'm grateful for my sweet little guy. (Please don't tell him that I overlooked him in my earlier post!)
> 
> View attachment 122554



He looks like a happy dog.


----------



## Irwin (Sep 16, 2020)

My life hasn't really changed very much since the pandemic began. I've been a recluse for a long time.  

But I am grateful for my wife and our dog, and these dark times would definitely be more difficult without them.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 17, 2020)

To @Sunny's point, I've also heard comments about people feeling imprisoned.  I've never been incarcerated, but am very, very clear that during the most restrictive portion of this lockdown my life had far more freedoms than the most open, luxurious Club-Fed prison on its best day.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 11, 2020)

I am still grateful to be alive even though my life it's not very great right now I am still alive.  I am so grateful for my parakeet and my little dog and having food and a roof over my head and some money left till the end of the month.  I am also very grateful for all I have learned in my life is I feel it is really paying off now.


----------



## jujube (Oct 11, 2020)

I'm grateful that we've dodged all the hurricanes so far this season.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 8, 2020)




----------

